# Dive Gear



## Marauder06 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have a bunch of dive gear I'm looking to be rid of.  Some of this stuff is old, but it's all fully serviceable.  I have boots, hoods, masks, belts & weights, fins, suits (many different sizes; kids/women/men), a dive knife, a dive light, even a tricked-out fancy (for its time) tank.  I also have two dive bags (not pictured).

If you see something you like, let me know and I'll make you a good deal.  I want this stuff out of my basement.  Much of this was high-end gear when it was first purchased.  PayPal is the preferred method of payment, shipping costs will be added to the price we agree to.  I will NOT ship the bc/tank set up; it's heavy so local purchase only on that.  First dibs here before I post to Craigslist and Ebay.  

I'll post sizes and specifics of the items later, or you can PM me for more information.


----------



## CDG (Aug 21, 2012)

What size are the fins and booties?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 22, 2012)

CDG said:


> What size are the fins and booties?


 
I'll post exact sizes once I track down my notes, but I have fins and booties that fit anywhere from a four-year-old girl to a man with size 13 feet.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the knife. I am a knife geek. How much sir?

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2012)

CDG said:


> What size are the fins and booties?


 Here is a spreadsheet with the descriptions, sizes, and prices of the items pictured.  As you can see, the items are priced to move.





Firemedic said:


> I like the knife. I am a knife geek. How much sir?
> 
> F.M.


 
$15 plus the cost of shipping (which is probably going to be pretty small because you're not too far away from me) and it's yours.  This is a good dive knife, I think I wore it in the water twice.  If you want it, I can have it in the mail tomorrow, plus I'll include a surprise or two.  ;)


----------



## CDG (Aug 24, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> Here is a spreadsheet with the descriptions, sizes, and prices of the items pictured. As you can see, the items are priced to move.


 
I'll take the Scuba Pro Jet fins and the size 12 booties, please.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 24, 2012)

CDG said:


> I'll take the Scuba Pro Jet fins and the size 12 booties, please.


 
Yours.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes sir. I would like the knife. How do I go about doing this now? Oh, I am a flashlight geek also. May I have that also?

F.M.


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2012)

Of course, it's yours.  Let me make sure it still works, it (like the knife) has only been used twice but I've had it for a while.  PM me your address, I'll figure out postage from me to you, shouldn't be much, and I'll PM you a final cost.  If you like that final number, you can PayPal me and I'll ship it on out to you, along with a couple of other little goodies.


----------



## Worldweaver (Aug 25, 2012)

can I have the  bottle of 25 year old in your pic?


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 25, 2012)

Worldweaver said:


> can I have the bottle of 25 year old in your pic?


 
I don't even have that bottle it's my graduation present-to-be.

But you can have it when I'm done with it ;)


----------



## Worldweaver (Aug 25, 2012)

Haha...that would probably suffice.  I'm trying to build my collection now but my girlfriend keeps telling me how you can only polish a turd so much...whatever that means 

End of Hijack.


----------

